# Key West 219 FS Owners?



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

I found one 2016 model, just don't know much about them. Wondering if owners on here have good/bad/indifferent opinions on em. Momma approves since it has the cushion package fer family time then rip em out fer fishing time... It also has the max motor on it 250 Yammy Vmax SHO (have no clue about these motors either).


What does the PFF family say?


----------



## FleaBag (Oct 19, 2016)

key west makes a fine boat. you might wanna call pat at Auer marine in fwb. they used to sell them and i'm sure he'd be able to help you out.


----------



## bukshot01 (Oct 2, 2007)

I have one. Same year and model except mine has a Yamaha 150. Pm me your number. We can take it out anytime our schedules lineup.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Key west = unsinkable.


----------



## bamachem (Oct 2, 2007)

Awesome boat. I have a 239FS with F300. A 219 with 250SHO will be quick! I love mine. Tops out at 51MPH and has a 200+ mile range.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

bamachem said:


> Awesome boat. I have a 239FS with F300. A 219 with 250SHO will be quick! I love mine. Tops out at 51MPH and has a 200+ mile range.





Where do you put your I-Pilot batteries?


----------



## bukshot01 (Oct 2, 2007)

In the center console for my iPilot. I cut a piece of starboard to go on top of them so that I could still use it for storage.


----------



## jboyles (Apr 1, 2018)

I am very pleased with my 239fs. Just bought it in February. I have a friend with a 203fs who's also well pleased with his. Check out some you tube videos, ocean Marine group out of Daphne has several about different models I believe. 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

I'm feeling purty good about it... It's totally decked out, just getting the bank to look up all the goodies is a PIA. Waiting on the official model # on the motor to complete the loan value on it. Thanks fer all the input and buckshot you got my # now...


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

I've heard that you can't wear ugly shirts on them........


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

H2OMARK said:


> I've heard that you can't wear ugly shirts on them........



Blasphemy.....hahaha you know I don't disappoint!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## Stoker1 (Feb 17, 2014)

We had a 2016 - 203FS with 175 Zuke and it was a flat out fun boat. Went with a bimini over the Ttop and liked it. The only thing we ever even considered was trading up to a 239FS. Thats how much we liked it.


----------



## Dmoney (Feb 19, 2017)

*Key West 219 FS Owners?ses*

Jason, I have a KW 1720 Sportsman. It is a 2000 model with a 90 Yamaha. It's been from St. George Island,( Apalachicola Bay) to Pensacola to Atchafalya Bay in LA to 30 miles out in the Gulf off the coast of LA. I have had several issues with the motor at times, but you won't beat the boat. I ran her about 30 miles in Black River last weekend. Love it. I bought it from my uncle in 2008. I could get my money back out of it today. It still looks good and runs great. Boat Dude: loved the video. That guy was right and I will back him up on what he said. "Keep a line in the water".


----------



## pcola4 (Apr 13, 2009)

Need some Jason feet photos when you get it!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

"Sealed" the deal yesterday.... Pick up is on Friday! Won't be "Boatless" no mo... just mo po!!!!


----------



## Getsome (Sep 28, 2007)

Jason said:


> "Sealed" the deal yesterday.... Pick up is on Friday! Won't be "Boatless" no mo... just mo po!!!!


Good choice, I have the FS 239 and love it.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Getsome said:


> Good choice, I have the FS 239 and love it.



I was really wanting a 23-24 but I really love my red fishing in the bay and bridge so the 219 will be a little more easier to manage. I can also head out as far as I need to go... It'll be my 1st "NEW-er" boat and the learning curve on all the goodies with it will be INTERESTING!!! Until I get to feeling better, we'll probably use it as a family cruiser/tuber until I can get some strength up! Only thing it doesn't have is the ski pole but I have all my old tie offs from past boats that will work without having to spend a bunch of cash on a piece of metal...


----------

